# 2ND NORTHERN COACH BOOKED for Hamm



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

OK We have taken the decision to book the second coach, this will obviously be dependant on enough seats being booked, but general interest points to the fact that this shouldnt be a problem, if we dont meet numbers you will be given the option of a full refund or switching to one of the other coaches.

Northern routes are::

Coach 1

Edinburgh
Carlisle
Leeds
Cambridge
Ashford


Coach 2

Manchester
Birmingham
Cheltenham/Gloucester
Ashford

Payment is not needed until early late Jan but i need the booking form back asap

Please pm me your email addy for the form or you can email me your
name address phone poloshirt size and pick up point just so i can get the head count going


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

ok m8 does this mean my and jonnydotcom r on the leeds bus? thanks


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

If thats the one you want ill put you on it what were your surnames


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is venomous allowed on the coach?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> is venomous allowed on the coach?


Yes provided we hae a copy of your license and the stock stays with us on the lower deck

steve


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

is there still room on the coach leaving from edinburgh? as hamm would be great for me being my birthday and the missus has said she dont mind me going :mf_dribble:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hamish said:


> is there still room on the coach leaving from edinburgh? as hamm would be great for me being my birthday and the missus has said she dont mind me going :mf_dribble:


Yep still room, i need an email to send the form to


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

*surnames*



the keeper said:


> ok m8 does this mean my and jonnydotcom r on the leeds bus? thanks


 
hi steve

surnames Gavin(jonnydotcom) and Abdullah(the keeper) for the Leeds bus please.

cheers
jon


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> is venomous allowed on the coach?


Snakes on a coach ! sounds like a sequel :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

whoop!!!YAY
so me(freekygeeky) graham and jack are on, yay - thank you very much - will get the money to you asap. you should have the forums now 

Gina


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Is the 2nd coach now confirmed? if so 1 more for Cambridge...I have sent the form in surname Dougal


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Yep still room, i need an email to send the form to


 
[email protected] i knew i forgot something :blush:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Hiya Steve,
If the bus is booked then count me in. I have sent the letter off but seeing as the closing date for the forms in very near I'll e-mail you a copy of my info just to be safe 

Look forward to seeing ya'll.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonnydotcom said:


> hi steve
> 
> surnames Gavin(jonnydotcom) and Abdullah(the keeper) for the Leeds bus please.
> 
> ...


 
Sorted


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Hiya Steve,
> If the bus is booked then count me in. I have sent the letter off but seeing as the closing date for the forms in very near I'll e-mail you a copy of my info just to be safe
> 
> Look forward to seeing ya'll.


No problem, get it to me asap and ill reserve the seats


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Can i reserve a seat for pickup in cambridge? Send form too [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok now I just need to wait on my Dad to make up his mind...get the bus , plane or don't go!!!

This is killing me :bash:.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

kaimarion said:


> Ok now I just need to wait on my Dad to make up his mind...get the bus , plane or don't go!!!
> 
> This is killing me :bash:.


Just get the ruddy bus


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

kaimarion said:


> Ok now I just need to wait on my Dad to make up his mind...get the bus , plane or don't go!!!
> 
> This is killing me :bash:.


If u get a plane, be prepared to leave all them wonderful animals behind !


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I just phone my Dad and he sounded happy when I mention an Edinburgh pick up , just wondering where about in Edinburgh is the pick up.

Theres no way am leaving HAMM without one of these beutiful Bosc's:lol2:.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm guessing St Andrews Square station?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Just need to know what time is the Edinburgh pick up and what date do we arive back at???


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok just filled in forms for me and my Dad...now I just need to pay , any idea how???


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

kaimarion said:


> Ok just filled in forms for me and my Dad...now I just need to pay , any idea how???


Sent email, cannot open your attachment


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm actually very excited to go on this trip. The thought of having 5+ hours of trekking down to Manchester even before the reptile coach was putting me off a bit.
Plus I get to update the photo on my passport as it needs totally renewed 

Steve is there a check list kind of thing/items one should bring? Other than passport and X number of Euros?


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Steve is there a check list kind of thing/items one should bring? Other than passport and X number of Euros?


BEER:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Robbie said:


> I'm actually very excited to go on this trip. The thought of having 5+ hours of trekking down to Manchester even before the reptile coach was putting me off a bit.
> Plus I get to update the photo on my passport as it needs totally renewed
> 
> Steve is there a check list kind of thing/items one should bring? Other than passport and X number of Euros?


Travel light, as youll probally be carrying loads back

For you lot that live "up North" you are going to be away for almost 2 days so probally best to bring some snacks, we will have plenty of stops en route anyway
PASSPORT
EUROS
SHOPPING LIST
And big heavy boots for stamping on feet!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Hamish said:


> BEER:lol2:


I don't think alcohol is permitted on coaches 
I was thinking more along the lines of spare change of clothes, polybox (I supose that depends entirely on what you expect to bring back with you), bank card etc.
As I'm a growing boy and am constantly hungry I shall bring a large supply of Tescos ceasar salad wraps 

Hola fellow Edinburger by the way


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Best to take spending money in euros cos you get a bad exchange rate in atms, if you have poly box bring it with you, if not get one over there, spare clothes up to you depends how smelly you are:lol2:

Make sure you know how to haggle and dont wory if you cant speak German, if they want your money they speak your language! most of em can anyway


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you e-mail a booking form please - addy in profile.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Meine deutsch ist nicht sehr gut 
I can get by.

Hmm. I'm pretty clean. Perhaps just Lynx and a light change of clothes. Biggest thing now is to decide on the size of polybox :crazy:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Young_Gun said:


> Can you e-mail a booking form please - addy in profile.


 
Got this from ya profile

Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

:banghead:


Robbie said:


> Meine deutsch ist nicht sehr gut
> I can get by.
> 
> Hmm. I'm pretty clean. Perhaps just Lynx and a light change of clothes. Biggest thing now is to decide on the size of polybox :crazy:


Mine ist möglicherweise schlimmer


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL Can't be that bad. Your using um-louts.
See I'm that bad I can't even remember how to spell the mark


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

the only German i know is bra and its stopem flopin :lol2:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

You said travel light how light as i was going to take a Lt backpack for both me a Brian(the keeper) to use for drinks/snacks and holding coats once in the show and to carry any equipment we may buy.

Plus is it best to take a poly box with you or just get 1 at the show.

only asking as i don't really wanna take a box thats too small(wishful thinkin:whistling2

but then again me an Brian ain't going to buy loads of stuff.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

young.gun AT airgunshed.co.uk


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Young_Gun said:


> young.gun AT airgunshed.co.uk


 
Sent...


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Hola fellow Edinburger by the way


hey robbie, good to see someone else from this area into herps as none of my friends are and i dont know many folk that like snakes as much as i do (of course i am not refering to anyone on this forum as of yet i have never met anyone from here but i guess that will change in march : victory


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Everybody, but especially Edinburgh pals

i'm new to the forum
could you tell me, are there any hobby related groups, do you have any meetings with hobby people in Edinburgh?

regards,
Pawel


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Hiya,

SEAS have a meeting in Livingston. Google their website.


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for info

looks like site is outdated, as:
*Next Meeting*​ *Sunday 29th July 2007

*sorry for offtopic


----------

